# lets see your workbench and current projects



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Actually I'll show you mine anyways. It's been getting progressively messier since I set it up about 3 months ago.:bananalama:

I haven't been doing much lately except adding superglue. I'm thinking these should be done in about 3 weeks at at the rate I'm going. After these I want to do a frog, mouse, and maybe order some propellers and do some topwater baits. The 4 pictures are an AC Shiner 450 clone (my first balsa), a slender shad, a spinner shad, and a subsurface that is being redone. I think I'm going to do a crackle on the subsurface. White on top of copper maybe.

So what are you up to and is your bench as messy and cluttered as mine?


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Work area is Rated X, sorry! Aside from the FoTins I've been developing I made this Hybrid FoTin Eelee, with a Fotin action head and a Silicone rubber body. Boxes were never made for thinking in!!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

sorry but i cant even see my work area LOL


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

A clean workbench is the sign of a frightened mind.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres mine i kinda have to borrow the kithen table every now and then


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Now that I've spruced it I'm not so embarrassed......


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I that the EPA I hear screaming

I cant talk, my wife & I also do wood working craft, my basement is trashed between saw dust, & fishing tackle.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I used to get some gnarly headaches when I was building(painting) more. My paint station is on the right side of the table on the ground and consists of a piece of cardboard on the floor. I need to replace the cardboard. There are so many paint particles that it is like dust. Plus I thin my devcon 2 ton with epoxy thinner. And nothing like inhaling superglue dust either.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Just started working on lures (that's why my bench is so clean still)











Started off with easy stuff like spinnerbaits and bass jigs










Work in progress of a Suick style musky lure. Had a real smooth wiggle action when I tested it on the lake. Next the paint and hooks to finish it


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Most of the lakes I fish over here have abundant populations of small perch. Since I cast most of the time, I wanted to make something I could twitch, but still crank down deep on weed edges. Cast from resin, 5.5" long, and all floaters except for the shad color, which suspends.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

looking good everyone! Its gotten to the point where I may have to actually clear off my bench to do anything. And I've got superglue splotches on the top right where I trace my pattern on the aluminum tape (not good). But I cut my finger nails so I won't mess up the foil with them. The elusive perfect finish. I've yet to get it! But I did find both d2T and etex yesterday at a true value hardware. :Banane10:

TRE what did you carve the gills with? I like the results.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

JamesT, the envirotex is available at a lot of hobby stores, but the Devcon 2 ton epoxy is harder to find and more expensive now that Walmart no longer offers it.

Here's what I did: I kept the last double-syringe and bought the stuff in bulk:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/dev/devs-33.htm

I am now simply refilling the old double syringe.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks James, I made the original blank out of basswood and carved the gills out using a dremel and touched it up with sand paper. I then made a silicone mold of the wooden bait, and use it to pour the resin in. I then just touch them up with sandpaper and that's it!! Pretty easy once you get a hang of it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks! When I was at true value yesterday I noticed the 3/32 1/16 and 1/32" (tiny, I'd be afraid of breaking the ball off) dremel engraver accessory bits/tools. The 1/16 was tempting me but I didn't get it. I was thinking of using it to clean out some epoxy around the lip after the 1st coat but before the 2nd coat of epoxy as well as carving wood. I think its time to head down to the work bench and see what's going on. I need to lightly sand some glitter off the back of the slender shad and add a second coat of epoxy, and foil and paint the a.c. clone.

The other thing I found at the hardware store that I'm excited about is Kryon's "pearlize it". You spray it over any paint and it makes it pearl. You airbrush guys have all kinds of pearl colors available but pearl colors are very hard to find in rattle cans. Now I have 101 things I want to try out.


----------

